# Flooring For Pee Spot



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

It would help but _not_ solve your issue.
Changing the now saturated soil with new you probably have to do. 
Gravel and sand over the top offers good drainage...
But...
Since the horse has claimed a particular spot to urinate in you will be facing the same issue again shortly.

Me, with a dirt floor I would invest in some shavings and put a bed of them in that area for urine absorption.
Clean it daily and not have a bog again nor the soon to be summer stench of horse pee permeate the stall area.
You're not going to break the horse of the habit he has, so work with the fact he uses one spot to do his business and bed/clean as needed. 

If you think about the amount of water a horse drinks per day, 10 gallons or so, if that is being deposited in one location day after day...you need to do more than just do a soil change occasionally.
Either add the bedding factor or do the soil change often so ground saturation doesn't make ponding of urine. 
Personally, I feel cleaning out a wet spot is not a big deal daily.
Digging out and replacing soil that is urine saturated is. To me that is just gross what the horse stands in when he steps off from doing his business.
I vote for adding shavings, removed daily when his stall is cleaned. 
It won't be that much shavings needing added or removed, but_ will_ make a healthier environment for the horse to live in.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

We had an older horse that spent quite a bit of time in his stall this past winter. the stalls have a dirt floor.

What we did was dug out the "mud" a few inches down. Laid 6" of decomposed granite, compacted tightly over fine gravel, then a 3" layer of sand on top of that...topped off by shavings that were cleaned out and replaced 2x daily in the pee spots. 

It seemed to do the trick. Hope that helps.


----------



## Zipper13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Another idea is to, once you clean out the pee saturated dirt (or mud), fill with whatever have you and then place a good sized 5'x5' rubber mat or bigger in that area then completely cover in shavings. I have found rubber mats to be worth their weight in gold! I work at a barn as a stable hand where a crew of about 5-8 of us cleans 53 stalls a day, and without those rubber mats I don't think that would be possible.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. He gets about 15 hours of turnout a day and the other 9 hours he is in his stall. His stall is in a pole barn and the pee bog is outside. I'm fine with him just peeing in the one spot, not really looking to deter him, just figure out how to make the area not be so boggy. I think I will try the gravel and sand and maybe the bedding. With this being outside will the bedding blow away in any wind we have? The horses are here at my house and I try to clean their stalls once a day, but sometimes that is hard to do because of my work schedule. Sometimes it's two or three days before I can clean. I have someone to feed them for me, but not clean. Would applying some type of limestone or something like that over the area also help with drying it out?


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

My mare has a 15x30ft pen located north of you in 'the valley', and I have just learned to accept that 1/4 of it will be a dedicated bog. She drinks more than the other horses, and yet is not even fed alfalfa. You can review your feed plan. If you are feeding all or mostly alfalfa, subbing something else in will help them to not pee so much. Alfalfa is very high calcium and I've noticed horses have a tendency to dump the excess nutrients in their urine. Basically, they pee a lot more. I've seen this a lot out here in AZ with horses switching from or to an all alfalfa diet. When they ate mostly bermuda, they didn't pee as much.

What I found really helps for soaking up the pee is the pelleted wood bedding. You can find it at Tractor Supply. Just remove the soiled dirt so you can start fresh, then use the pellets as bedding. They expand into a sawdust type material when liquid hits them, so that should make it easy to remove the soiled bedding.

I'm going to guess that your stalls are pole stalls that aren't even halfway enclosed? (like a border on the bottom). We get some ridiculous desert winds, especially in your area. Thus I'm not a huge fan of shavings in the desert type setup because they just blow away. I personally don't find it very fun to watch my money blowing away on the hot desert gales lol.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is a picture of his current set up. His pee corner is in the back right. 









I've had him for about 5 1/2 years and he has always been a horse who drinks and pees a lot. He is currently on alfalfa, but he peed a lot even when he was off of it. He use to be worse with his peeing when he has access to salt because he wouldn't regulate his intake. 

I'm looking to redo the stalls. I'm wanting to add a boarder around the base of the panels to keep everything in and then dump sand in the stalls. So it looks like I will end up digging out the hole, adding some gravel under neath, topping with some sand, and then I will try the pellet bedding on top of everything. Hopefully that will help!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sometimes when I read a thread title quickly, I get a mis-reading that can be really funny. I did a double take when I thought the title of this thread was , "Flooring for Pee Spout"


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> sometimes when I read a thread title quickly, I get a mis-reading that can be really funny. I did a double take when I thought the title of this thread was , "Flooring for Pee Spout"


Haha! He can act like a pee spout!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When we lived in Tucson, we had a similar set up. I found that digging out the pee spot, putting Stall Dry on the wet spot and working it into the dirt, then putting gravel & sand on top helped keep things drier. I also put a rubber mat over the spot and used the pelleted bedding for my old guy who was a "pee spout". Everyone else, the Stall Dry and gravel and sand worked out ok. I also would put something like a big tub over the really wet spot for a day or 2, to make him shift his spot around, hopefully to somewhere that got full sun. By doing that, it kept things from getting too smelly and soggy.


----------

